# current patch levels



## noodlefling (Sep 12, 2011)

Is there a place on freebsd.org that shows the current patch levels of the different versions of FreeBSD?  I know my systems are up to date, because I pay attention to the security notifications, but if I want to point someone to a location where the current level will always be posted, is there such a place?


----------



## vand777 (Sep 19, 2011)

I hope I didn't misunderstand your question:
http://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories.html


----------

